# Bald Eagle Sighting!



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Swung by Walborn Reservoir yesterday morning for kicks & grins and saw one of the bald eagle pair with talons-full of sticks and grass flying over Reeder Rd. I watched it all the way to their nest - wish I had my binoculars with me to see how he/she wove the material into the existing nest...

What a sight! Hopefully the other member of the pair is alive and well and they produce a chick or two this year.

So awesome to have our National Bird healthy again here in Ohio! 

Bob


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

saw him thursday afternoon as well,as well as a pair of golden eagles by my house


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yes it is a great thing theres alot out by skeeter and milton


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw one lone bald eagle soaring over the back part of mogadore resevior by the Ranfield Rd causway. These birds are becomming a common sight these days. I love it.


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

I saw one back in Nov. coming out of woods from hunting. I live in south central Ohio and I started hearing about people seeing them along the scioto river! It is great to see the impressive birds again. My father in law lives in Mt. Vernon, Ohio and they have been seeing them up there too!

When i was in College in Iowa you would see them all over the place in fall along the Mississippi river!


----------



## reeler (Apr 19, 2009)

How much ice is left on Walborn?


----------



## Landlocked (Feb 13, 2010)

Erterbass Bald Eagles usually only have one chick. If they have two, one will kick the other out of the nest. There is also a nesting pair just north of Rt. 82 in the National Park.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah, there are a ton of the critters around these days... become a real nuisance... we need to open up hunting on the pests... LOL J/K. But I do see quite a few of them. My parents have a few that drop by their house in Concord.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

see them alot over here by the rocky river...been seeing alot of falcons all over the place. seems like there werent too many not so long ago


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

I seen a pair and a young one all eatin on a deer carcas outside glenmont ohio just a stone throw from my house. Its amazing how the young ones don't have the white head and are bigger than there parents.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it takes a few years for the young ones to grow the characteristic white head feathers. Until then they look more like golden eagles than bald eagles.

Here's some photos of a young bald eagle I saw over Mogadore Reservoir back in October.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I seen bald eagles on the river a couple times last year while fishing. had the signature white head and tail also but never had enough time to snap a picture of them cause they fly past and just follow the river. maybe this year I will get a chance tho! was pretty cool cause 1 time I was fishing the bend of the river and I am looking at my fly line concentrating on fishing and I see this shadow, I look up and this bald eagle is like 30-40 feet in the air just soaring down the river around the bend. Seemed we noticed eachother at about the same time cause all of a sudden the eagle seemed a lil startled or surprised or thought I could be a tasty meal or something and tried to slow down right in mid flight and basically hovered almost 30 feet right above me for a split second or 2 then it just took off down river and was on its way. unless is saw a nice steelie or something I was fishing for I don't know what was on its mind? The thing was huge and had a massive wingspan too. Would have loved to snap a pic or video of that!!


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

I was driving on the causeway , on Mosquito. Seen a Bald Eagle on the edge of the open water under the bridge eating on a goose carcass. WOW what a great sight.


----------



## Frog Legs (Mar 23, 2008)

I've seen the eagles at Walborn as well as other locations. Great to have them, I just hope that they don't close off the fishing on Reeder Rd. What get's me abt that is they close off fishing along Reeder but you get a bunch of photo bugs and lookers all stopping on Reeder to look. If they cut the fishing off, all you gawkers should also stop your stopping and gawking. All the stoppers and gawkers are quick to call if they see someone fishing but heaven forbid them from stopping and gawking.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I did some shore fishing today on Reeder rd, was there bout an hour. caught a few gills to scratch the itch, but didnt see the eagle today.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Frog Legs said:


> I've seen the eagles at Walborn as well as other locations. Great to have them, I just hope that they don't close off the fishing on Reeder Rd. What get's me abt that is they close off fishing along Reeder but you get a bunch of photo bugs and lookers all stopping on Reeder to look. If they cut the fishing off, all you gawkers should also stop your stopping and gawking. All the stoppers and gawkers are quick to call if they see someone fishing but heaven forbid them from stopping and gawking.


The fishing is closed to the west of Reeder while the eagles are actively nesting but you can still fish on the east side of the causeway. That's why the 'gawkers' are allowed to be on Reeder.

Fish away!

Bob


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

i went the long way home from warren to niles the other day. passed the warren wildlife area and saw one fly ovehead near there. also saw one fishing by kennedy park in niles a few years back. such an awesome sight to see!!!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Just saw a post on the DNR site that the first eaglet has hatched at a nest in Huron - so those eagle eggs in the NE Ohio area should be very close if they haven't hatched already.

Anyone know how many eggs are typically laid in an eagle nest?

Bob


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I saw a bald eagle a couple of months ago while driving on 422 not more then 5 miles from the causway at Ladue. It was sitting in a tree overlooking a stream. 


To answer ur question the Bald Eagle can lay anywhere from 1 to 3 eggs a year. The eggs are about the size of a goose egg and are a speckled off white color.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I was driving home from work one night around dusk in Feb and saw one get a rabbit out in a field. He grabbed it took off and landed to eat it. great sight to see


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

I seen one last spring while fishing up by the berlin dam .It was so huge.That was the first eagle i ever seen in person.I remember the the first wild turkey i seen and now i seen them every day, i wonder whats next? maybe the will stock big foot lol


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Woa! how did this happen?


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

They are near commonplace these days for sure. Everyone I have ever seen ( all in the last 5 years ) have been in the Shenango Wildlife Area. The most recent was April 2nd on Milligan E. Rd.

There is a nesting pair about a 100 yards or less from a private pond I fish regularly, directly adjacent to the Shenango Wildlife Area. The nest is massive & appears like two or three people could sit in it comfortably. Over the course of a few fishing seasons at this pond, I have had the pleasure to of seen two sets of young raised to adulthood. From what I recall it was a pair of young the first time, & three young eagles the second.

During my time fishing there I never witnessed an eagle swoop any prey out of the body of water, as much as I wished it would. 

One thing I did witness was how when the eagle when soaring high above the pond, scanning for prey & / or predators, groups of very small birds in comparison would literally attack & chase the eagle in swarms. Strength in number I guess. lol But the part I found most interesting, & humorous was how it appeared the eagle was not really concerned about these puny birds. Sure the eagle flew away from the swarm chasing him but it was the way it did it that made it so remarkable. The eagle didn't scurry away like you would in fear, but rather gently with it's massive wings that with such minimal effort propelled her so much farther than these small birds whose wings were on overdrive. She propelled away & upward to heights the smaller birds were just not willing to go. So in this confident & albeit somewhat arrogant show of not only physical dominance ( not to mention non-violent, since we all know eagles have seriously deadly weapons at their command ), but intellectual superiority over these birds that dared challenge this eagle to begin with; this eagle was able to remain where it was to begin with, hovering over the pond, without the nuisance "other" birds.

What a remarkable bird.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I've seen 2 already this year, which says good things about their numbers. 1 at Mogadore and 1 at Portage Lakes (Turkeyfoot).


----------



## castingincortland (Apr 2, 2008)

JFeeds said:


> i went the long way home from warren to niles the other day. passed the warren wildlife area and saw one fly ovehead near there. also saw one fishing by kennedy park in niles a few years back. such an awesome sight to see!!!


Where is the Warren wildlife area? Is that a joke?


----------



## Shtring (Mar 4, 2010)

I love seeing the big raptors. I see the nesting pair down in Killbuck every now and then and they're such majestic birds. It's good news unless you're a rabbit hunter. Reminds me of a story I read a few years back about a western state reintroducing a once-native owl. As the owl's numbers went up, their prey's numbers started decreasing to the point where the owl was no longer endangered but the prey was now listed as "threatened". It's just interesting to me that there's always unintended consequences to our actions, even when we have the best of intentions.


----------



## The Zodiac (Apr 10, 2010)

castingincortland said:


> Where is the Warren wildlife area? Is that a joke?


Here you go.


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

We saw a pair of bald eagles fly overhead last July at Pymatuning. Watched them for about 10 minutes until they were out of sight.

Two weeks ago on Sunday we saw a bald eagle sitting at the top of a tree at the water's edge just north of the Causeway at Mosquito. My boyfriend threw of of the smallest fish we caught out hoping to see the eagle swoop to snag it up. I didn't want to burst his bubble by telling him I didn't think it would react like a trained monkey hoping maybe I was wrong. Needless to say it looked down upon us like we were the monkeys! LOL

Very awe-inspiring and always make me appreicate their return.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive got bald eagles down the street at nimisila. one was up in a tree about 80 yds away watching me fish. i couldnt get over how huge they are. i saw another a few days ago fly over. it really is amazing to see them, especially around here.


----------

